# Great Bucks Steam Fair Shabbington



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

2020 Rally Thursday 30th July to Monday 3rd August

Caravan and camping pitches are available at £45 which includes entry to the rally on both days (2 adults & 2 children). Extra Adults are Adult - £8.00, Concessions - £7.00
Children - £4.00 (5 to 16), under 5's are free)

Pay Rally Marshal on arrival the extra £10 is as we have from Thursday to Monday instead of just the 2 days as advertised on their website.

Saturday night musical entertainment free

Dogs are allowed on-site but must be kept on a lead at all times.

Hope to see lots of you there.

Our facebook page is here if you would like to join us on there as unfortunately the rally listing page is now none functioning on here

https://www.facebook.com/groups/957854264264408/


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

This will be the third year that I've contacted the organisers about rates for single campers

maybe this year they will bother their Rs to reply...


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Graham its the same price for everyone if you just want to go for the 2 days with the organiser's its £35 you pay on the gate, or you can come with us for 4.1/2 days for £45, as far as im aware they do not do a separate price for single campers. Other option is just go for the day over 65s is £7 this includes parking in day visitor part.

Jacquie


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Jacquie

I won't hold me breath waiting for a reply from the organisers.

I'll give it a miss, damned if I'm going to subsidise, out of my pension, an extra adult and two kids when there's just me and the dog 

I've found an alternative: The resort featured in the Carry On film about a beauty contest ...>


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I know I'm probably out of touch but thats quite a lot of money to pay for parking to peruse traders stalls. Like motorhome shows it's the dealers and retailers who pay for the sites and Jo Public also gets charged just to look at whats on offer. After all we don't pay to look round the shops...……….. do we?

Ray.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Actually guys its a dam good show if you like steam rollers, horses, dogs, old cars & motorbikes etc, free entertainment in the bar and no way near as dear as some of the bigger Steam shows, plus if you camp with us you get to meet some really nice folks and we usually have something going on on our pitch too depending on the weather.

Yes there are also traders there but ive always found their prices to be very reasonable and have had some jolly good bargains especially in the junk/car boot sort of stuff, unlike the motorhome shows entirely.



Jacquie.


----------



## morghanceej (Nov 26, 2019)

This sounds like a perfect place to get away too


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum morghanceej.

And I'm sure you'd be more than welcome at the meet too.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

morghanceej said:


> This sounds like a perfect place to get away too


Sure is morghanceej look forward to meeting you there:smile2:

We do have a facebook page if you use facebook where all the rallys are listed in the events section if you would like to join us on there

https://www.facebook.com/groups/957854264264408/

Jacquie


----------



## morghanceej (Nov 26, 2019)

*Wow*



LadyJ said:


> Sure is morghanceej look forward to meeting you there:smile2:
> 
> We do have a facebook page if you use facebook where all the rallys are listed in the events section if you would like to join us on there
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Didn't know people could be so nice! I'll for sure check out the page


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Shabbington cancelled due to the virus


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*old post reserected*



raynipper said:


> I know I'm probably out of touch but thats quite a lot of money to pay for parking to peruse traders stalls. Like motorhome shows it's the dealers and retailers who pay for the sites and Jo Public also gets charged just to look at whats on offer. After all we don't pay to look round the shops...……….. do we?
> 
> Ray
> 
> ...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm fine thanks Barry and like you keep busy and occupied. Leg growing new skin so hope a graft is not necessary. Just need the plasters off and get some air to it.
Shire Horses were on BBC2 tonight, really majestic animals.!
Hope we can all meet up next winter.

Ray.


----------



## PaulT1 (May 13, 2020)

Seems like a great experience! But will this even still happen do you think? I have yet to hear what the most recent restrictions are like or if they've been somewhat lifted or what it will be like come July and beyond..


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

PaulT1 said:


> Seems like a great experience! But will this even still happen do you think? I have yet to hear what the most recent restrictions are like or if they've been somewhat lifted or what it will be like come July and beyond..


Paul this event has now been cancelled for this year:frown2:

Jacquie


----------

